# ~A Trip to Shenzhen CBD~



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

GREAT！


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

the speed of construction is amazing.


----------



## WolfHound (Jun 28, 2006)

Yea every pic has cranes and a lot of condos it seems are being built up. Why? Are more migrant workers from the countryside coming to the citites to get jobs and live in these condos or are people making more money and moving into these condos? Or both?


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

WolfHound said:


> Yea every pic has cranes and a lot of condos it seems are being built up. Why? Are more migrant workers from the countryside coming to the citites to get jobs and live in these condos or are people making more money and moving into these condos? Or both?


Most of underconstruction in CBD are Office buildings... however, I am not surprised that a lot of condos will be built up in Shenzhen, there are few reasons: 1st, Shenzhen has never stopped building up since 1979... 2nd, uptodate uptown can not satisfy uptodate population demand...3rd reconstruction plan... of course, your points of view are part of the reasons!!!


----------



## Jiangwho (Jun 29, 2006)

I love shenzhen........


----------



## BenBen (May 14, 2006)

up


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

1








2








3








4








5


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

Shezhen has enchanted me! I love it. The achitecture of the buildings is really good and rather classical. Some buildings remind me some of the buildings in NY.

Does Shezhen have any historical nd cultural sites?


----------



## Dennis (Sep 11, 2002)

woot nice pics again! shenzen owns!


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

WhiteMagick said:


> Shezhen has enchanted me! I love it. The achitecture of the buildings is really good and rather classical. Some buildings remind me some of the buildings in NY.
> 
> Does Shezhen have any historical nd cultural sites?


As a 26-year-old city, Shenzhen has not as much historical sites as most of Chinese cities, such as Beijing, Xi'an...

but Shenzhen still has some, such as 大鹏所城 [Ancient Dapeng Fortress] [Da peng suo cheng] was established in AD 1394...

http://www.chinats.com/shenzhen/shenzhen1055.htm

Ancient Dapeng Fortress Located about 55 kilometers from the city center in east Shenzhen's Longgang District, Ancient Dapeng Fortress was built in 1394 by the early government of the Ming Dynasty for the purpose of fighting against the invaders, called 'Da Peng Suo Cheng', for which Shenzhen is called 'Peng City'. It has been listed as one of the Shenzhen's top eight scenic spots due to its great contributions of discovering the city's history. 

Ancient Dapeng Fortress occupies an area of 110 thousand square meters with a rectangular plan. It has and overall length of 1090 meters, with wall base width of 5 meters and wall height of 6 meters. On it there are 654 town castles and 16 alarm rooms with horse passages. The whole town has four gates including east, west, south, and north gates. There is a protection ditch of 1200 meters long, 3 meters deep and 5 meters wide on each gate. There are three streets inside the town.


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

*July 2006*

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

This is by far the best thread about Shenzhen I have ever seen :master:


----------



## gaoanyu (Jun 1, 2006)

This doesn't look like China, I mean population wise 
Anyway, Shenzhen is on my visiting list(winter time).
z0rg, that does you location Distopía del bienestar mean? I checked with a Spanish freind, and he doesn't know what Distopía mean ...


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

I can't say I enjoy Shenzhen as a city. Totally lacking of culture and real sights - but it's indeed as skyscraper paradise, as well as a paradise for HK people who wants to shop some counterfit stuff.  

Oh, and the view from Shun Hing Sq. is quite cool! kay:


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

gaoanyu said:


> This doesn't look like China, I mean population wise
> Anyway, Shenzhen is on my visiting list(winter time).
> z0rg, that does you location Distopía del bienestar mean? I checked with a Spanish freind, and he doesn't know what Distopía mean ...


Welfare Dystopia, aka the West


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

1








2








3








4








5








6








7


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

*Augest*
1








2








3








4








5








6


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gorgeous Phoenix... 2006-09-10*
1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

i-n-t-e-s-t-i-n-g
nice compostion.


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

*Nov. 2006*

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

It's pretty interesting what you can find north of the border


----------



## zhengruiw02 (Jun 25, 2005)

szasza said:


> Would you give me the exact source of these 3D maps?It's really cool!


the website of this 3D map http://sz.edushi.com/
It's only in chinese


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

*Feb 2007*
1.








2.








3








4








5








6








7








8


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

*Feb 2007*
1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

*Feb 2007*
1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10








11








12


----------



## feverwin (Feb 25, 2006)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## stone (Jan 1, 2006)

city of the future


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

maybe the pictures are deceiving but shenzhen looks so americanized. it looks difficult to get around CBD without a car.


----------



## Johan (Nov 14, 2004)

Sen said:


> maybe the pictures are deceiving but shenzhen looks so americanized. it looks difficult to get around CBD without a car.


Maybe thats one of the reasons to why it seems completely empty . No seriously i dont think that area is completed yet, probably there will be more buildings as well as bus and metro stop/stations:cheers:


----------



## sUyAnG (Apr 15, 2007)

i could not c any pic, what a pity...

maybe the sources of linking have been deleted...

anyway... thx for sharing


----------



## Hunt (Jan 4, 2008)

China_winson said:


> I downloaded Them from a Shenzhen thread of Xinhuanet.com, I dont know where did they collect from...


its from edushi.com or net i cant remember.


----------

